# New Uber app uses screen overlay the way viruses do, wouldn't surprise me if they cloak and dagger



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Turns out Uber is using hacking tactics in their latest app revamp, this is for android users, screen overlay permission is forced onto the user for the app to work, the app then takes control over your entire phone leaving it's overlay to block you from doing anything, this behavior was first observed in cloak and dagger attacks, a style of the dreaded Internet browser full screen/perma pop ups from back in the days, it looks like they decided to make it part of their app.

https://forums.androidcentral.com/s...cant-get-rid-pop-up-ads-take-over-screen.html

To give you an idea.

To observe this curious new feature:

Go online, turn off your location and then minimize the app or, hell try to go anywhere (settings/apps) or try to open another app, the overlay blocks everything.

I invite you to report this to Google, go to the playstore and find "uber driver", at the top right 3 dots "flag as inappropriate", select "harmful to device" and explain their overlay blocks you from doing anything on your phone, even turning off the app causing it.

With your help we can keep viruses off the play store and make the world a better place, thank you.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

The Entomologist said:


> Turns out Uber is using hacking tactics in their latest app revamp, this is for android users, screen overlay permission is forced onto the user for the app to work, the app then takes control over your entire phone leaving it's overlay to block you from doing anything, this behavior was first observed in cloak and dagger attacks, a style of the dreaded Internet browser full screen/perma pop ups from back in the days, it looks like they decided to make it part of their app.
> 
> https://forums.androidcentral.com/s...cant-get-rid-pop-up-ads-take-over-screen.html
> 
> ...


I did it on iphone and it just popped up a message about neededing it on.....I went online, turned off the location and everything worked normal.....maybe it's just android


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> I did it on iphone and it just popped up a message about neededing it on.....I went online, turned off the location and everything worked normal.....maybe it's just android


Yeah, Apple has more control over that than Google, still... devs know they aren't supposed to do that on their apps.


----------

